# Peanut Soda?



## jays emporium (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a machine made embossed crown top I found recently.  It has embossed peanuts all over the body.  The name is Sunny Brook.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a closeup of the peanuts.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 29, 2010)

The bottom is embossed SONNY BROOK BEV. CO. SUFFOLK, VA. PATENTED OCT 8, 1927.  Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## celerycola (Sep 29, 2010)

It also comes in emerald green.

 Suffolk was the heart of the Virginia Peanut Country. I think the peanuts were a cultural reference rather than a flavor. 

 Richmond VA Bottle Show is this weekend. I'll let you know if I find anything more.


----------



## LC (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I have a clear one somewhere around here. Isn't that a product of Pepsi Cola ?


----------



## LC (Sep 30, 2010)

Knew I had one , the blasted thing was sitting right in front of my nose ! Mine is embossed on the bottom , PEPSI COLA BOTTG WKS , SUFFOLK , VA.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 30, 2010)

those are a very interesting bottles ...strange and unusual,,, hey lou what year is yours?


----------



## LC (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is not dated Tim . It is embossed T.O.C. at the bottom side edge of the bottle . I guess that is a glass company mark , not sure when they operated though .


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 30, 2010)

seems to me read an article that mentioned a bottle similar to yours and it said the peanuts had to do with something like a circus. wish i could remember the details.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

In 1925 I have a listing for a Christo Cola Bottling Works in Suffolk. The only Pepsi I saw was Richmond. Maybe there was a change in companies.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Down south people add peanuts to sodas, maybe its about that.  Cool looking bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 30, 2010)

There was a Suffolk based soda called Hayo-Kola that was bottled in VA, NC, SC, and GA. I have a picture from one of their Bottler's Conventions.


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2010)

Barbara Mandrell sang about putting "peanuts in my coke" while fooling around with George Jones.....

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN50ZU6jVwM


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Southrons (people from and of the South) do put peanuts in sodas.
 Growing up in Little Rock I didn't see it much, but when I went to college in little Monticello, AR I saw a lot of that.
 Only Coke and no other colas as I recall.  Only Planters Virginia peanuts too, not those little Spanish ones..  
 Take one six or ten ounce Coke and one package ten cent (used to be) package of goobers...pour the peanuts directly into the mouth of the waiting soda.  Do not shake!  Not the eruption like Mentos, but the salt will react with the carbonation.

 I recall doing it once.  Only once because, like hey, got Coke and it's great and got peanuts and they're great, but mixed...not so much.  Certainly a matter of taste...or lack of it.  It is certainly worth trying.
*Enjoy*!


----------



## recusant (Sep 30, 2010)

I like olives in beer.They collect bubbles,float to the top and when they hit the surface they lose the bubbles and drop back to the bottom.Hey,what can I say?The bar flies get prettier at closing time and I had just started drinking.The olives were prettier.


----------



## bottleopop (Sep 30, 2010)

Those peanut bottles come in both green and colorless.  There are two sizes also; 6.5oz and 9oz.  Some say Pepsi and some don't but they all say Sunny Brook.

 In shiny condition they usually go for $30 to $50 or more.

 The question of whether these contained any peanut ingredient is interesting because of the peanut allergy that some people have.  I've heard that they can die from 1 peanut or less.  If it's true that there was peanut in there, the reason that there are peanuts all over the bottle might be to warn people with a peanut allergy.


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2010)

nice bottle got to get one of those..............


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

> I've heard that they can die from 1 peanut or less.


 *Remember the news story about a guy and gal making out. One got sick or died because the other ate a peanut butter sandwich. That wasn't National Enquirer either, regular news. *


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2010)

I put a couple spoon-fulls of tuna salad in my orange juice.. I also like to stick a piece of bacon in my black coffee and smother my scrambled eggs with Hershey's syrup.. and don't get me started about lunch!! This bottle is well within reasonable culinary parameters..!


----------



## LC (Sep 30, 2010)

I am in Ohio , and when I was a kid I put a nickle bag of Planter peanuts into a bottle of Coke as well as Pepsi Cola many of times , they had a great taste to them that way . Liiked it muche better in Coke though . Would probably still do so if they had not done away with the glass bottles . Tried it once in a worthless plastic bottle and it wasn't worth the effort , the atste just was not the same  .


----------



## celerycola (Oct 2, 2010)

I picked up a green SunnyBrook with embossed peanuts at today's bottle show. Sunnybrook on right and Big Boy on left.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 2, 2010)

nice uns!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 3, 2010)

Patent Design 1929


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 4, 2010)

> I put a couple spoon-fulls of tuna salad in my orange juice.. I also like to stick a piece of bacon in my black coffee and smother my scrambled eggs with Hershey's syrup.. and don't get me started about lunch!! This bottle is well within reasonable culinary parameters..!


 
 Thank you Charlie,

 You've given me ay least 2, count'em T-W-O, laughing out loud moments this evening. You're on top of yer game tonight, sir...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

Heck, I wrote that last month! [] What was the other cyberguffaw?


----------

